# [EVDL] Electric Scooter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an electric scooter that I am putting back together.

The trouble is with the chain, which makes a grinding noise at lower
speeds. It is not rubbing against anything. I have adjusted the
tightness of the chain several times, to no avail. No matter how much
I adjust it, makes a grinding noise a lower speeds. I tried putting a
bunch of grease on it, to see if it would quiet it down, but it still
makes the noise.

Also, I will be replacing the batteries, any suggestions? Does anyone
happen to have some worn-out lithium batteries that would still be
able to operate in a scooter. (the scooter only pulls 25 amps) Or does
anyone have any suggestions for some good, dependable AGM lead-acids?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you sure it's the chain and not a bearing? If the chain has a master link it's easily removed and then you can spin the wheel by itself. Chains are cheap and readily available from a bicycle or motorcycle shop or at other industrial supply houses.


----- Original Message ----
From: Joseph T. <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Friday, June 6, 2008 9:50:52 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Electric Scooter

I have an electric scooter that I am putting back together.

The trouble is with the chain, which makes a grinding noise at lower
speeds. It is not rubbing against anything. I have adjusted the
tightness of the chain several times, to no avail. No matter how much
I adjust it, makes a grinding noise a lower speeds. I tried putting a
bunch of grease on it, to see if it would quiet it down, but it still
makes the noise.

Also, I will be replacing the batteries, any suggestions? Does anyone
happen to have some worn-out lithium batteries that would still be
able to operate in a scooter. (the scooter only pulls 25 amps) Or does
anyone have any suggestions for some good, dependable AGM lead-acids?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've never heard a chain make a grinding noise, they usually squeak.
Grinding noise sounds like a bearing.

FWIW, grease is the wrong thing to use on a chain, just about the worst
thing to use, it attachs dirt and doesn't get into the links where it
needs to be. Regular motor oil is better, but the best is chain lube. Go
to a bike store and get some chain lube, I like "Dumonde Tech", good
stuff.

> The trouble is with the chain, which makes a grinding noise at lower
> speeds. It is not rubbing against anything. I have adjusted the
> tightness of the chain several times, to no avail. No matter how much
> I adjust it, makes a grinding noise a lower speeds. I tried putting a
> bunch of grease on it, to see if it would quiet it down, but it still
> makes the noise.
>
> Also, I will be replacing the batteries, any suggestions? Does anyone
> happen to have some worn-out lithium batteries that would still be
> able to operate in a scooter. (the scooter only pulls 25 amps) Or does
> anyone have any suggestions for some good, dependable AGM lead-acids?
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chain chatter is ususlly caused when a chain is stretched. Sometime a better 
chain is the answer.
Rich in VA

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter VanDerWal" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 07, 2008 2:48 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Scooter


> I've never heard a chain make a grinding noise, they usually squeak.
> Grinding noise sounds like a bearing.
>
> FWIW, grease is the wrong thing to use on a chain, just about the worst
> thing to use, it attachs dirt and doesn't get into the links where it
> needs to be. Regular motor oil is better, but the best is chain lube. Go
> to a bike store and get some chain lube, I like "Dumonde Tech", good
> stuff.
>
>> The trouble is with the chain, which makes a grinding noise at lower
>> speeds. It is not rubbing against anything. I have adjusted the
>> tightness of the chain several times, to no avail. No matter how much
>> I adjust it, makes a grinding noise a lower speeds. I tried putting a
>> bunch of grease on it, to see if it would quiet it down, but it still
>> makes the noise.
>>
>> Also, I will be replacing the batteries, any suggestions? Does anyone
>> happen to have some worn-out lithium batteries that would still be
>> able to operate in a scooter. (the scooter only pulls 25 amps) Or does
>> anyone have any suggestions for some good, dependable AGM lead-acids?
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> Internal Virus Database is out-of-date.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.1.371 / Virus Database: 267.13.10/190 - Release Date: 12/1/2005
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Many electric bikes and scooters use a Sprag clutch bearing on the motor 
shaft. I've been riding a recumbent with a Curry drive for years and 
occasionally the bearing wears out, and it is a grinding sound. Its pretty 
simple to change with minimal tools. The trick is to get the right part 
number. I got my first bearing from the Curry dealer, then from the part 
number on the box I ordered 5 more from Grainger at a third the price of the 
first one.

--------------------------------------------------
From: "Peter VanDerWal" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, June 06, 2008 11:48 PM
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Scooter

> I've never heard a chain make a grinding noise, they usually squeak.
> Grinding noise sounds like a bearing.
>
> FWIW, grease is the wrong thing to use on a chain, just about the worst
> thing to use, it attachs dirt and doesn't get into the links where it
> needs to be. Regular motor oil is better, but the best is chain lube. Go
> to a bike store and get some chain lube, I like "Dumonde Tech", good
> stuff.
>
>> The trouble is with the chain, which makes a grinding noise at lower
>> speeds. It is not rubbing against anything. I have adjusted the
>> tightness of the chain several times, to no avail. No matter how much
>> I adjust it, makes a grinding noise a lower speeds. I tried putting a
>> bunch of grease on it, to see if it would quiet it down, but it still
>> makes the noise.
>>
>> Also, I will be replacing the batteries, any suggestions? Does anyone
>> happen to have some worn-out lithium batteries that would still be
>> able to operate in a scooter. (the scooter only pulls 25 amps) Or does
>> anyone have any suggestions for some good, dependable AGM lead-acids?
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Brad,

My scooter is a Curry scooter also. Thank you, however, I'm not sure
if it is this sprag clutch bearing on the motor shaft you are
describing. When the motor spins freely with its chain removed, it
makes no absolutely no sound. Maybe it is a bearing in the wheel? As
part of the rear wheel, there is a bearing that looks exactly like
this one: http://www.avantrc.com/auroraimages/OneWayBearingSpragueDetail_700.jpg



> Brad Bowler <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Many electric bikes and scooters use a Sprag clutch bearing on the motor
> > shaft. I've been riding a recumbent with a Curry drive for years and
> > occasionally the bearing wears out, and it is a grinding sound. Its pretty
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've replaced quite a few bearings on the Currie E350 and Schwinn 
S350 scooters.

You should take the wheel off the scooter and spin it by hand and 
watch for any resistance, wobbling and grinding-crunching noises. 
Also keep the wheel still spin the axle slowly and see if it is 
straight. Also check to see if the sprocket wobbles.

Another grinding problem are band brakes. The rotor could be grinding 
against the housing. I've seen that happen a few times.

One thing you need to check is the alignment between the sprockets. 
It needs to be perfectly straight. The wheel sprocket could also be 
bent just a bit causing a problem. Also make sure the motor plate is 
properly secured and tightened down. The newer scooters don't have a 
top attachment for the motor plate and they can flop around. If the 
chain is loose the plate can be striking the chain.

I've had Currie scooters where axles are bent, bearings are broken, 
sprockets are bent and the motor is not lined up properly with the 
wheel sprocket. In some cases where motor alignment is a problem I 
put in a washer to help offset it a bit to line it up.

Also get a new chain. Chains stretch over time. And use dry chain lube.

In some cases, especially warranty repairs, I just replace the entire 
rear wheel assembly which comes with the tire, wheel, band brake and 
sprocket. That usually takes care of the problem. You'll find that 
sometimes replacing bearings can be a pain. On some models there is a 
different size bearing on each side of the rear wheel.

The thing is they are all different and pose their own set of problems

My favorite repair is when someone brought in a Currie and complained 
that the rear wheel that was completely locked up. I looked in there 
and saw a shock cord was wrapped between the motor plate and the 
sprocket. Easy fix. But you see all kinds of things with these.

Chip Gribben
ElectroScooterworks
http://www.electroscooterworks.com








> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Brad,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Joseph,

Sure do. I have a Currie 24-volt 2-amp charger for $30. I also have a 
Soneil which is nice for $40.

Send money to my PayPal at [email protected] and I will send it out 
Priority Mail.

Chip Gribben
[email protected]

As far as your wheel, the best thing to do is completely remove it 
from the scooter. Hold the axle with both hands, roll the wheel and 
spin it to see what resistance, noises or wobbles you see. It should 
spin freely. If it is a bad bearing you'll know pretty quickly 
because you will feel it and hear the crunching sound and there will 
be some resistance. You may want to loosen the nuts and removed the 
axle and double check everything as well. Sometimes when you do that, 
if the bearing is bad the pieces will just fall right out of the 
wheel. Do a visual inspection to make sure there are no dents in the 
bearing cage. That can cause bearing problems too. Also keep the 
wheel still and slowly spin the axle and watch the ends to see if the 
axle is bent. As a double check roughly put the wheel back in the 
rear drop outs of the scooter and spin it to check for any wobble in 
the wheel or the rear sprocket.

If you had an alignment problem, more then likely the chain would be 
coming off. The noises are probably a bad bearing or stretched or 
gunked up chain. A stretched chain won't fit in the sprockets 
correctly and the resulting friction and improper fit in the 
sprockets could be causing the noise. A link can be kinked or stiff 
which can cause problems too. I would at least replace the chain. 
They stretch over time anyway so it's good to just replace it. You'll 
notice how stretched out they get when you lay an old one next to a 
new one.

I have seen a couple times that a noise was caused by the drum 
rubbing against the brake housing.

Then do as other people suggested and get some chain lube or dry 
lube. It doesn't stay wet and drys quickly. This is the best stuff to 
use because it repels dust and grit. Some people when they ask me to 
lube the chain say it looks like I didn't do anything but I have to 
tell them that you need to use dry lube because if you use oil and 
grease it just attracts dirt.

I think Currie rebranded itself and is selling a new line called iZip 
scooters.

Chip
http://www.electroscooterworks.com



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Message: 26
> > Date: Sun, 8 Jun 2008 23:39:15 -0400
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Joseph T. wrote:
> >
> > I see you have a little business repairing electric scooters. Well,
> > now my scooter's charger is broken, and I can't find the company's
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can also lube a chain by soaking it in melted paraffin.



> Joseph T. <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Thanks Chris for all the info. I'm going to be VERY busy this week, so
> > it'll have to wait to the weekend.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Electric scooter*

Dear EVDL,

I recently bought an electric scooter, Rolektro BT-100, that was dirt-cheap =

(=80300 =3D $440, incl. VAT, made in China) but which turned out to be a pr=
etty =

useless toy, w/o any modifications, that is (range only a few miles). I =

first got in touch with Doug Korthoff of Electric Vehicles For Sale, who =

gave me lots of great feedback but suggested I contact you guys as well 

Right now the scooter has a 36V, 450W motor (which may not even put of thos=
e =

450W) and a 36V, 36Ah lead-acid battery. So, I'd like to get a stronger =

motor (750W), NiMH batteries and so have a couple of questions I hope you =

won't mind helping me with 
a) Battery: do you know of any NiMH batteries manufacturer in Europe beside=
s =

Saft (that doesn't appear to be in a hurry to answer potential customer's =

inquiries)
b) Motor: any sources of 750W, 3-phase electrical motors with regen braking =

in Germany/Europe - I want to use my e-scooter for commuting, shopping, =

etc., i.e. have a vehicle with a range of say, 25 to 40 miles and speed of =

approx. 20 mi/hr.
c) Battery charger: are there any affordable NiMH battery chargers on the =

market (manufacturer's websites) or would I need to make one myself?

Thanks so much.

John

P.S. No solar (yet), but a green utility 


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Electric scooter*

This probably isn't what you want to hear, but I think you've sussed it in 
your first sentence. That is, you might be better off to start with a real 
vehicle, rather than a kid's toy. 

I may be assuming too much about this scooter, but I'd be concerned that its 
flaws and weaknesses don't end with the battery and motor. Even if you 
upgrade those, and the charger, and the controller (which you didn't mention 
but will have to be part of the project), you may end up with little more 
than an overpowered (and now rather expensive) toy scooter. Will it be safe 
and reliable? Who knows?

I think the better, simpler, and probably less expensive course would be to 
sell it on ebay and find something more substantial (and of higher quality) 
that already is closer to what you really need.

Of course others here who may be personally familiar with this particular 
model may well refute my thoughts. 

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Electric scooter*

John Hope wrote about his wish to upgrade a bargain electric scooter. 

Coming off my own escapades with an electrified bicycle revamp, I suggest that
any motor swap come only later on. Start with the batteries, get the lead out
and performance may improve just due to the weight loss. 

If the "450 watt" motor really can deliver that as "shaft power out", that's
over .5 horsepower...not bad for a lightweight vehicle. You'll never know if
the motor can perform to specifications unless you couple it to a battery with
adequate surge capability.

I've been running my e-bike on Milwaukee brand lithium ion cordless drill
batteries, using the Milwaukee charger, and relying on the Milwaukee warranty.
If I had a 36 volt machine, I would try to figure out a way to clip on some of
the DeWalt 36 volt lithium batteries instead of following the nickel-metal
hydride route.

Mick Abraham, Proprietor
www.abrahamsolar.com
Voice: 970-731-4675 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Electric scooter*

Dear David, dear Mick,

Many thanks for your feedback and suggestions - much appreciated!

I think that apart from the fact, that some parts are substandard or were 
even defect the frame, wheels and brakes are up to the task and the scooter 
road-worthy.

I don't mind tinkering with it (and learning from that) and have already 
started fixing all sorts of things. Comparable better-quality scooters are a 
lot more expensive (and used ones not yet available on eBay in Germany), so 
I believe that even with the added expenses of better batteries, a stronger 
motor, controller (I'm aware I'll need one ) and charger I'll pay 
substantially less.

Anyway, getting better batteries first to see how the motor performs with 
them is certainly a good suggestion 

John
~~~~
This probably isn't what you want to hear, but I think you've sussed it in 
your first sentence. That is, you might be better off to start with a real
vehicle, rather than a kid's toy.

I may be assuming too much about this scooter, but I'd be concerned that its 
flaws and weaknesses don't end with the battery and motor. Even if you
upgrade those, and the charger, and the controller (which you didn't mention 
but will have to be part of the project), you may end up with little more
than an overpowered (and now rather expensive) toy scooter. Will it be safe 
and reliable? Who knows?

I think the better, simpler, and probably less expensive course would be to 
sell it on ebay and find something more substantial (and of higher quality)
that already is closer to what you really need.

Of course others here who may be personally familiar with this particular 
model may well refute my thoughts.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
John Hope wrote about his wish to upgrade a bargain electric scooter.

Coming off my own escapades with an electrified bicycle revamp, I suggest 
that any motor swap come only later on. Start with the batteries, get the 
lead out and performance may improve just due to the weight loss.

If the "450 watt" motor really can deliver that as "shaft power out", that's 
over .5 horsepower...not bad for a lightweight vehicle. You'll never know if
the motor can perform to specifications unless you couple it to a battery 
with adequate surge capability.

I've been running my e-bike on Milwaukee brand lithium ion cordless drill 
batteries, using the Milwaukee charger, and relying on the Milwaukee 
warranty. If I had a 36 volt machine, I would try to figure out a way to 
clip on some of the DeWalt 36 volt lithium batteries instead of following 
the nickel-metal hydride route.

Mick Abraham, Proprietor
www.abrahamsolar.com
Voice: 970-731-4675

* What are YOU doing to support Fair Trade, lower your eco-footprint and
reduce poverty?
www.shifting-paradigms.net/ad/go4it3.html


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

